# My Otocinclus died!!!



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

So my Otocinclus fish died and I have no idea why. 

I tested the water and everything is fine. 

So what would make this little guy kick the bucket.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

stress, temperature, lack of food...who knows. :-( I'm sorry to hear about your loss though, how long did you have it for?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

One thing that might have caused it, if this is the case, is if it was a single oto in a tank. I have never been able to keep them alive for long in singles but when i got 4 of them the lived and have been happy for well over a year. This is definately one fish, from my experience, that not only prefers to be in groups but doesn't do well if not kept in a group of at least 3.


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

temperature is at 83.4 Farenhite, the water is fine, for food the algae tablets, and I had it for a week.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Temperature seems a little too high. What was your pH?

As previously stated, Otos do best in groups.


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

PH was between 0-.25 which is ideal or safe.

What should the temperature be at?

I thought anything close to 80F was ok.


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

fish_4_all said:


> One thing that might have caused it, if this is the case, is if it was a single oto in a tank. I have never been able to keep them alive for long in singles but when i got 4 of them the lived and have been happy for well over a year. This is definately one fish, from my experience, that not only prefers to be in groups but doesn't do well if not kept in a group of at least 3.


that is a great point...otos are schooling fish. Often when schooling fish are kept in singles they are more stressed and will not eat as readily.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I've lost many of them in transport from store to home on in the first week of ownership. I think the fish is just a weak traveler.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

yeah, they don't travel well. mine died as well. keeping them in groups will reduce the stress- also if they don't get enough to eat, they will die. they are VERY sensetive to water parameters also. good luck. i don't have the heart to try another round with otos yet...still missing my little guy.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

sorry to hear of ur loss, i had 3 otos now im down to 1 and he has been alone for a while, well with a dwarf puffer. the other 2 died i think due to there not being enuff algae. apparently they will rarely eat anythin other than algae


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i have 1 doing very well after 4 months out of a batch of 4... 3 of which died after only 7 hours they seem to be very sensetive to changes in enviroment(from the shop to the tank)


----------

